# SOTW forum - new location



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

SOTW forum has moved to a new server.

It looks like we lost posts from yesterday, but the forum has been closed part of the time anyway.

Before I can get the name servers set-up, please use this URL to access the forum.

Please report if you have any problems to "Forum problems" section.

Thanks to Tim Dorr from ASO for his valuable assist in this. He volunteered to help out, although he is losing a customer. I hope he will get many others who are not "resource hogs" as we are.

Anyway, I am now very relieved. Thanks to all donators. Looks like we lost some of your messages here, but I will confirm your donations by email.

Please report if you have any problems to "Forum problems" section.

-Harri


----------



## 64sax (Jul 4, 2006)

Yes, it looks like everything from yesterday has been lost.


----------



## saxymanzach (Nov 26, 2005)

Unfortunate... 
Yesterday was actually an interesting day and I alone lost about 25 posts! (Whew, I need to get out more.)


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*Lost data yesterday*



saxymanzach said:


> Unfortunate...
> Yesterday was actually an interesting day and I alone lost about 25 posts! (Whew, I need to get out more.)


I apologize for the inconvenience.
I've spent four days moving 360 Mbyte files back and forth, and there was always something that failed in final end. When we finally have a working forum database I am not going to risk it with any new attempts.

The old forum is still there and it is readable. If any of you want to recover any of your posts, it is possible. You have to log in.

Also new registrations during the move were lost. Please re-register.
If you need any help in this, let me know,

-Harri


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Great job Harri. I know this wasn't the easiest move to do, but you got it done. Mucho kudos to Tim for being a real gentleman and helping out as well.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*Private messages missing?*



saxismyaxe said:


> Great job Harri. I know this wasn't the easiest move to do, but you got it done. Mucho kudos to Tim for being a real gentleman and helping out as well.


We had some misunderstandings on the way, but I would have gladly stayed with asmallorange.com, if Tim could have been able to offer anything close to what I got from cari.net. The support have been excellent, and Tim's people had suggestions to some forum problems, too.

Also, I would like to remind that your private messages from yesterday are obviously also missing from the new site.
<! Does not work: _Log onto the old site (still http://www.saxontheweb.net/vbulletin/ for some time) if you want to read them._ --->


----------



## A Greene (Oct 3, 2004)

Thanks - This site is always my first and last visit of the day.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

jentone said:


> Thanks - This site is always my first and last visit of the day.


jentone, if you do something else between the visits, is is a healthy sign


----------



## 64sax (Jul 4, 2006)

_> "The old forum is still there and it is readable. If any of you want to recover any of your posts, it is possible. You have to log in."

> "Also, I would like to remind that your private messages from yesterday are obviously also missing from the new site. Log onto the old site (still http://www.saxontheweb.net/vbulletin/ for some time) if you want to read them."_

No matter what I try at the old forum location it presents me with the "...moved..." message.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

64sax said:


> _> "The old forum is still there and it is readable. If any of you want to recover any of your posts, it is possible. You have to log in."
> 
> > "Also, I would like to remind that your private messages from yesterday are obviously also missing from the new site. Log onto the old site (still http://www.saxontheweb.net/vbulletin/ for some time) if you want to read them."_
> 
> No matter what I try at the old forum location it presents me with the "...moved..." message.


Your observation is correct, sorry to confuse you. What mislead me was that I was logged in when I closed the forum. Then I could read the forum and messages.

If you do have a need to fetch something I can open the old forum for some time (making sure same time that nobody will post any new messages there).


----------



## johnnysax (Apr 9, 2004)

*Missing Link*

Are we going to get the recent threads link back?


----------



## Hurling Frootmig (Mar 24, 2003)

Give us some time to make sure everything is working as it should. After we get to that point we'll start to add the enhancements back.


----------



## 64sax (Jul 4, 2006)

Just to let you know that PMs are being sent to the old location. I've been sent two, which I can't access.


----------



## 64sax (Jul 4, 2006)

The "For New SOTW Members" link also seems to be pointing to the old location.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*PMs OK*



64sax said:


> Just to let you know that PMs are being sent to the old location. I've been sent two, which I can't access.


I got your PM on the new location, so it is working.


----------



## 64sax (Jul 4, 2006)

Okay, cool. Gandalfe sent me one that arrived at the old board too, but have now asked him to resend. So it's all good. Thanks!


----------



## saxymanzach (Nov 26, 2005)

Yes Harri, I must say thank you for your hard work. Without you, there would (litterally) be NO SOTW. THANKS!


----------



## Pete (Jan 27, 2003)

64sax said:


> Okay, cool. Gandalfe sent me one that arrived at the old board too, but have now asked him to resend. So it's all good. Thanks!


Mmmm. It's more like, "The e-mail message you get when you get a PM has a link to the old website."


----------



## Hurling Frootmig (Mar 24, 2003)

saxpics said:


> Mmmm. It's more like, "The e-mail message you get when you get a PM has a link to the old website."


Which should be fixed as soon as the DNS catches up with the move. Domain Name Service is what makes those strange numbers like 71.6.135.46 turn into saxontheweb.net


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Hurling Frootmig said:


> Which should be fixed as soon as the DNS catches up with the move. Domain Name Service is what makes those strange numbers like 71.6.135.46 turn into saxontheweb.net


I fixed the forum base address temporarily using 71.6.135.46.
I haven't made the DNS server change, yet, because I am waiting to get e-mail services set-up on the new server first. Looks like the end of this week for that.

So, you may see perhaps still some strange behavior until saxontheweb.net will be directing to the new server location. This maybe more techie talk than some of you care to hear :?


----------



## 64sax (Jul 4, 2006)

saxpics said:


> Mmmm. It's more like, "The e-mail message you get when you get a PM has a link to the old website."


I believe it was both. But I have now successfully received PMs.

I'm sure a few ongoing niggles in the short term are par for the course.

Anyway, thanks guys!


----------

